# I have Crabs!



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Hehehe well not me but my tank does just wondering if anyone can ID it not sure how long its been in there but i would say about 2months and guessing it hitchhiked in on the toadstoll.

I managed to get a picture of it so should i be worried about this and try to catch him?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

YES! Bad Crab! Gotta Go! Yikes! Get him out!


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Hi, 

I have been to the LFS to see if i could buy a trap but they didn't sell any, any idea on how i could make one?

also what kind of damage could this crab do ?? as i haven't seen any signs of damage to fish or corals also what sort of crab is it?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Hairy with dark claws means Bad! Possibly a Gorilla crab. Hard to get an exact ID from that pic. I had to take a huger rock out of a tank and let it sit in a bucket till one came out of it. Traps are hit or miss.

These crabs can and will kill both fish and inverts at some point when they get hungry.


----------



## i have crabs (Apr 30, 2006)

you called?

oh ok then, get a shooter glass or something taller, lean it on a angle and put some food in it at night time, if the crab goes in, it wont be able to get back out, you might end up with a bunch of hermits in thier insted but it will work.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

well the guy in the shop said that a plactic rodent trap could word as long as it is all plastic. I'm going to try trappiong it but don't old much luck prop just get a few hermits. He comes out at night so going to sit up with a red light to see if i can catch him with a net.

One more question do crabs shed there exo-skeleton?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Man that sux. Its nice to get hitchhikers but the bad ones make you think twice.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

yea it does suck when you get nastys hitchhiking on the rock, I 'm going to do the best to get him out but if i do get him what do you think i should so with him ?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You can put him in your sump, or kill him and feed him to your fish.


----------



## i have crabs (Apr 30, 2006)

im shure someone in your area or the lfs will take him,

p.s. skip the net idea youl never catch him


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

dont use the rat trap either, no telling what kinda stuff its made with, try the shallow glass or shot glass or small bowl idea, put food in like said above, and push it next to a rock so it can find its way in, might take a couple nights but it should work, if not, try to locate where its base of operations is, and remove it, freshwater dip it and he should bail out.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

i have crabs said:


> you called?
> 
> oh ok then, get a shooter glass or something taller, lean it on a angle and put some food in it at night time, if the crab goes in, it wont be able to get back out, you might end up with a bunch of hermits in thier insted but it will work.


well i put the traps in yesterday and caught 2 hermits , lol i will find the crab no damage as i can see but i want to get him out ASAP


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Hi, 

Well I woke up today and found in the middle of the tank a crab that seemed to be dead. I'm sure it is the crab that i have been trying to catch the last few weeks so i thought i would test the water because thought it a bit odd to find a crab dead in the middle of the tank ? All water levels where fine and everything else in the tank seemed happy. I picked the crab up to see if anything has killed it but it was all intact. Then i wasn't sure if crabs shed there skin because i know hermits do ? But if not why do you think he died or do you think it was a sheded skin?


----------

